# what kind of fish



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Caught this critter in the surf last week and was curious as to what it is. Once on shore he liked to bury himself in the wet sand using his pectoral fins to dig in.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

might be wrong but i think its called a stargazer


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BIG Stargazer...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stargazer

Can cause a small sting and a small shock. But both will get your attention.

Jim


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Stargazer for sure it's a type of angler fish see the fishing pole on the bottom of his lip.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty cool fish! :thumbup:


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for solving the mystery. I didn't know they could sting you. I kept trying to pick him up by the tail and was more worried about the teeth; ended up scooting him to the water line with the butt of my rod.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

thats awesome! i wanna catch one lol


----------

